

Widgetbox Releases New In-Widget Promotion Unit - wordpress
http://ryanspoon.com/blog/2008/05/28/widgetbox-releases-new-in-widget-promotional-unit/

======
jimmyzeez
I like the new drop down unit. It is non invasive an seems to have the
potential to provide relevant content that i would be interested in. I look
forward to seeing the updates coming!

